# Redeyes spawning



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I came home to feed my fish and turn on the air conditioner on my lunch hour, and I discovered that my Redeye Tetras have been busy this morning, spawning all over the 29 gallon tetra community tank. More details as I get them, but it looks like a big batch. 4 big fat females and one suddenly very overworked male, poor little guy.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Get all the readings you can. Water temp, pH and such. Then you know the best conditions for future spawns.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

cool. thats awesome!!! i hope my tetras will spawn one day, but i understand my lemons aren't the easiest to breed, and are big egg eaters. Post your parameters up on the site when u get them, u never know who may want to breed red-eyes! good luck!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Congrats on the spawn T.O.S.! Not an easy fish to spawn even by accident.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, it was certainly an accident this time, but that's what happens when the barometer drops in a heat wave, I guess.

The Tank: 29 gallons
The Tankmates: (5) Redeye tetras, (7) Rummynose tetras, and (4) I. kerri tetras.
The Temp: 79F
The pH: 5.8 or very close to it
The Hardness: 5 ( mostly distilled water with some Amazon Extract in it and a little bit of tapwater for minerals ) Weiss' Natural Aquarium Vital occasionally added to feed the duckweed.

PLANTS-- Duckweed around the edges, maybe 20% surface coverage at most. Heavy planting with various fake plants/logs.
FILTER-- Undergravel filter and an AC 200. Pea size gravel, natural brown.
PHOTOPERIOD-- 0700 to 1730 = 10.5 hours steady on a timer

Tank used to get regular 10 gallon ( ~1/3 + ) weekly waterchanges, but waterchanges were discontinued three weeks ago due to outside factors temporarily beyond my control. Tank was successfully treated for fungus about two weeks before that, with two subsequent massive water changes.

FOOD: TetraMin Flakefood, supplemented every other day with Cyclop-Eze.

Air temperature has risen dramatically over the previous week, raising tank temp about 4 degrees F. A low pressure front has moved in , dropping the barometer significantly over the previous 12 hours.

Fish swelled up with eggs very suddenly over just a few days as the temp increased, and now the eggs are scattered among the artificial plants. They are adhesive, and kind of hard to see, looking somewhat like snail eggs without the usual surrounding goo.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

Good job T.O.S. ive tried many times to breed my red eyes, but no luck im going to try t make the tank conditions like yours who knows maybe it will work.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fry galore!
I moved 63 of them out to the greenwater growout pool where they'll have plenty of food without my having to fuss over them very much.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info. That is the kind of information that the hobby needs. True specs and conditions to give us all the chance to learn.

temp changes and water changes trigger many fish spawnings the trick is to know if it is temp up or temp down that does it.


----------

